# Monogram or Airfix Triumph TR7 Bumpers?



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's a longshot - does aybody have a rear bumper/tail panel from either the old Monogram or Airfix 1/24 Triumph TR7 kits? I just got a beat-up Monogram one to restore, but it's missing the back bit! I figure the Airfix parts could be modified to fit.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I'm sure someone does have that part out here,.I DON'T MY SELF, but I know what your talking about there, and will keep my eye out,..Someone will be along before to long to help you out, I'M SURE.



Ian


----------

